# Approved for affiliation



## PointyHaired Calvinist (Apr 29, 2009)

This past weekend, our congregation was approved by the Presbytery of the Southeast, OPC, as a particular congregation. We have been independent since our formation 4 1/2 years ago, but are finally in a denominational home! Praise God for seeing us through!


----------



## Oecolampadius (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks be to God for making our denomination grow larger.


----------



## Athaleyah (Apr 29, 2009)

Congratulations!

For some reason, I misread your title as "Approved for Affliction." I thought that you didn't really need approval to be afflicted... then read it again.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Apr 29, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## Edward (Apr 29, 2009)

Congratulations on your acceptance into that fine body. May you serve them, and be served by them, well.


----------



## Idelette (Apr 30, 2009)

Praise God! And thank you for posting this! I may actually be moving to Arden, NC in a couple of months! I'm excited to hear that there is a church there!


----------



## Berean (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm so happy for your congregation! Congrats!


----------



## ReformedChapin (Apr 30, 2009)

congrats


----------



## Pergamum (Apr 30, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## PresbyDane (Apr 30, 2009)

Congratulations


----------



## Scott1 (Apr 30, 2009)

Congratulations. This will give you accountability and a stable platform in which to live covenant community.

In fact, it is worth summoning the bananas in celebration...

Though exuberant, these are reformed bananas, and they adore a solid soteriology, covenant community, the historic confessions, a spiritual view of the sacraments, church discipline and the regulative principle:


----------



## OPC'n (Apr 30, 2009)

congrats!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Apr 30, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## jwithnell (Apr 30, 2009)

Hey, that's great!


----------



## Skyler (Apr 30, 2009)

Scott1 said:


> Congratulations. This will give you accountability and a stable platform in which to live covenant community.
> 
> In fact, it is worth summoning the bananas in celebration...
> 
> Though exuberant, these are reformed bananas, and they adore a solid soteriology, covenant community, the historic confessions, a spiritual view of the sacraments, church discipline and the regulative principle:



Are they Frozen Chosen? They're not dancing.


----------



## ww (Apr 30, 2009)

to the OPC!!!


----------



## Prufrock (Apr 30, 2009)

This is very good news; I'm pleased to rejoice with you!


----------



## DMcFadden (Apr 30, 2009)

Scott1 said:


> Congratulations. This will give you accountability and a stable platform in which to live covenant community.
> 
> In fact, it is worth summoning the bananas in celebration...
> 
> Though exuberant, these are reformed bananas, and they adore a solid soteriology, covenant community, the historic confessions, a spiritual view of the sacraments, church discipline and the regulative principle:



Regulative Principle??? Where does the Bible give positive sanction to the banana happy dance as an element of worship? Are you sure that you haven't been reading Dr. Frame on worship? 

On the point of the post . . . CONGRATS!!! The presence of an OP or PCA congregation is always a cause for rejoicing in my (Baptist) book!


----------



## AndyS (Apr 30, 2009)

PointyHaired Calvinist said:


> This past weekend, our congregation was approved by the Presbytery of the Southeast, OPC, as a particular congregation. We have been independent since our formation 4 1/2 years ago, but are finally in a denominational home! Praise God for seeing us through!



Congratulations! May the Lord continue to bless your church & the ministry to the congregation that He has entrusted to your care.


----------



## Scott1 (Apr 30, 2009)

*DMcFadden's 
McFadderator Minimizing*

Congratulations. This will give you accountability and a stable platform in which to live covenant community.

In fact, it is worth summoning the bananas in celebration...

Though exuberant, these are reformed bananas, and they adore a solid soteriology, covenant community, the historic confessions, a spiritual view of the sacraments, church discipline and the regulative principle:




[/quote]



> Regulative Principle??? Where does the Bible give positive sanction to the banana happy dance as an element of worship? Are you sure that you haven't been reading Dr. Frame on worship?



The dancing bananas understand they are quite free to rejoice at the particular church's formal affiliation with a solid reformed denomination because the occasion is not, in itself, an ordinance of public (or private) worship.

Rather, they understand this to be an occasion of "festive exuberance" (where all sorts of things not expressly forbidden are allowed).

Privately, the dancing bananas acknowledge caution toward the present
theology and writings of said theologian as well, but will very carefully and charitably do so... and without a lot of exuberance.


----------



## Josiah (May 1, 2009)

Welcome!


----------

